# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Проблема с Xerox phaser 3100mfp s

## Boy063

Есть МФУ xerox phaser 3100mfp s, но нет загрузочного диска, так как был утерян и не наиден. Скачал для него драивера но при установке пишет ошибку  "Оборудование установить не удалось, т.к. мастер не смог найти нужного ПО". Подскажите как решить проблему и где можно наити это ПО. :confused:

----------


## Cheechako

> где можно наити это ПО...


Вроде как здесь: http://www.support.xerox.com/support...oads/enus.html :blush:
Варианты действий - самостоятельно указать драйвер, если уж 


> "мастер не смог найти нужного ПО"..."


проверить  исправность кабеля, строго соблюдать требование manual'а:
"...Пакет программного обеспечения Xerox Companion Suite был успешно установлен на Ваш компьютер.
_Теперь можно подсоединить многофункциональный аппарат_, см.  Подключение, страница 42..." (иногда проблемы обусловлены и этим).

----------


## Boy063

*Cheechako*Я там был уже но ПО там нет :( Есть еще варианты?:)

----------


## Cheechako

> ...ПО там нет...


Под "ПО" система разумеет драйвер :)
Можно попробовать напрямую указать находящийся в архиве *.inf (по принципу http://www.securitylab.ru/forum/forum18/topic48370/); на случай конфликта с имеющимся/имевшимся оборудованием есть утилита USBDeview (здесь вроде есть ссылка на русификатор), позволяющая посмотреть, что зачем, и при необходимости убрать лишнее.

----------


## Boy063

*Cheechako* Спасибо, разобрался, пошло:)

----------

